# Passport issue



## billdenise (May 30, 2011)

My passport has an Israeli stamp/visa - anyone out there know if this might cause a problem at the Moroccan border?


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Id apply for a new passport ..you must have a suspicion as to what will happen or you wouldnt be asking


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine has a an Egyptian stamp viewed very suspiciously in Israel on our last visit

I would check with the embassy they should know

Aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Checking the internet, the general opinion is that you CAN enter Morocco with an Israeli stamp. They even have an Embassy in Israel. I would still want to contact their tourist office before applying for a visa.

http://morocco.embassyhomepage.com/...occo_travel_insurance_moroccan_embassy_uk.htm

Alan


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry can't be of help with your problem but for anyone going to Israel in the future they used to quite happily stamp a plain piece of paper that you can keep in your passport with an elastic band while in the country. Don’t know if it still goes on.

Dick


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

According to an answer to the same question, Simon Calder in the Independent here says it should not be a problem.


----------

